# sogna che ti risogna



## Chuanru

Ciao a tutti,
Ho un problema quando leggo un nuovo libro italiano. E’ un carino libro illustrato per bimbi, si intitola Zuppa Lepron. Si tratta di un lepre che sa cucinare la zuppa migliore del mondo, i suoi ingredienti segreti sono quelli sogni belli che ha fatto mentre la zuppa era in abolizione.

Nel libro ho letto una frase che mi sembra così facile che tutte le parole le conosco, ma in realtà della frase non l’ho capito nulla. E’ scritta come sotto:
“così, sogna che ti risogna, scomparsi i re…”

La parte che non capisco è la “sogna che ti risogna”. So che si parla che nei songi del lepre non c’è più i re, i dei e niente piu le cose belle. La lepre sogna, ma per che “ti risogna” ? potrebbe significare che invece i re, lui sogna di nuovo tutte le cose comune, ad esempio i lettori? Perche non è “sogna che lui risogna”?
Oppure sarebbe un modo di dire? 
Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

Chuanru said:


> Oppure sarebbe un modo di dire?


Ciao, Chuanru

Sì, è un modo di dire del linguaggio famigliare.  ''Sogna che ti risogna'' significa ''sognando e risognando/a forza di sognare/''sogna oggi e sogna domani''... È un modo pittoresco di indicare la ripetizione di un'azione.


----------



## danieleferrari

Pensa che ti ripensa, ho scoperto l'inganno.


----------



## Chuanru

Grazie mille! 
Ma si usa sempre con "ti"?


----------



## danieleferrari

Chuanru said:


> Grazie mille!
> Ma si usa sempre con "ti"?


Sono sicuro di aver sentito anche la versione senza il 'ti' (dove il 'ti' si omette), perché comunque è un'espressione colloquiale e tendenzialmente orale:

Pensa che (ti) ripensa, ho capito cosa voleva dirmi.

Personalmente, userei solo la versione con il 'ti', ma aspetta altri commenti @bearded. Per quanto riguarda i verbi che ammettono la costruzione reiterata (ed enfatica), invece, secondo me funziona solo con determinate scelte verbali (volontarie, come 'pensare', o involontarie, come 'sognare', ma sempre collegate ad attività mentale).

Pensa che ti ripensa > Ho pensato* tante volte *(mi sono scervellato), magari trascorrendo anche notti insonni, prima di capire che...

Sogna che ti risogna > Ho sognato tante volte.

Come già sottolineato, indica sia reiterazione sia enfasi.


----------



## phiona

A me viene naturale:
pensa che ti ripensa...
o
pensa e ripensa...

"Pensa che ripensa" ha qualcosa di stonato.


----------



## lorenzos

@danieleferrari Guarda che ti riguarda! Questo no, ma pare funzionare un po' con tutto: cammina che ti cammina, prova che ti riprova, cerca che ti ricerca, leggi che  ti rileggi, passa che ti ripassa... e chissà quante altre ne esistono, o si possono inventare.


----------



## danieleferrari

lorenzos said:


> @danieleferrari Guarda che ti riguarda! Questo no, ma pare funzionare un po' con tutto: cammina che ti cammina, prova che ti riprova, cerca che ti ricerca, leggi che  ti rileggi, passa che ti ripassa... e chissà quante altre ne esistono, o si possono inventare.


Sì, hai ragione. A me torna meglio con certi verbi, probabilmente per caratteristiche semantiche insite, ma parlare solo di 'attività mentali' è restrittivo.

Ti chiedo scusa, @Chuanru  (e ringrazio il caro @lorenzos per la correzione).


----------



## Chuanru

danieleferrari said:


> Sì, hai ragione. A me torna meglio con certi verbi, probabilmente per caratteristiche semantiche insite, ma parlare solo di 'attività mentali' è restrittivo.
> 
> Ti chiedo scusa, @Chuanru  (e ringrazio il caro @lorenzos per la correzione).



ma a me vi ringrazio per rispondermi, perché ogni risposta è qualcosa da imparare. 😁


----------



## danieleferrari

Chuanru said:


> ma a me vi ringrazio per rispondermi, perché ogni risposta è qualcosa da imparare. 😁


C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare, @Chuanru.  🙂


----------



## Chuanru

lorenzos said:


> @danieleferrari Guarda che ti riguarda! Questo no, ma pare funzionare un po' con tutto: cammina che ti cammina, prova che ti riprova, cerca che ti ricerca, leggi che  ti rileggi, passa che ti ripassa... e chissà quante altre ne esistono, o si possono inventare.



Poi, mi è venuta un'altra domanda...quindi, immagino che la forma di questo modo di dire sia “imperativo+ti+imperativo“, vero? 😄


----------



## Olaszinhok

Chuanru said:


> vi ringrazio per rispondermi


Per avermi risposto. Forse l'inglese ha qualche influenza... Complimenti per il tuo italiano, comunque.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> strutture fisse


Sono d'accordo. Sono forme cristallizzate che, anche se originariamente seconde persone verbali  di indicativo o imperativo, non vengono più avvertite come tali.


----------



## danieleferrari

- Ripropongo il post cancellato, con alcune modifiche. Chiedo scusa - 

A me non sembrano enunciati esortativi, perché comunque non si chiede a nessuno di fare, o no, qualcosa. L'imperativo si usa per dare ordini, imporre divieti o esortare qualcuno ad agire Treccani.

Va' al cinema! (Io dico a te di fare qualcosa)
Mangia la pasta!
Pensa di più!

Nel nostro caso, invece, mi sembra solo una forma colloquiale per raccontare quello che è successo (normalmente azione lunga, dando quindi molta enfasi a quanto avvenuto). Non lo considero imperativo, assolutamente no, ma indicativo presente. Aspettiamo altri commenti, comunque.

2° persona singolare indicativo presente (o 3°) + che + ti + 2° persona singolare indicativo presente (stesso verbo, normalmente con un prefisso ri- per marcare la ricorrenza dell'azione - o 3°). Come detto, a me funziona meglio con certi verbi, probabilmente perché telici ecc... Non si tratta di una vera seconda persona singolare, ma di strutture fisse che la richiedono.

Mangia che ti rimangia...

Compra che ti ricompra...

Spendi che ti rispendi...

Salta che ti risalta...

*Pensa (io) che ti ripensa (io)*, mi è venuto in mente come si chiamava @Chuanru.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Sono d'accordo. Sono forme cristallizzate che, anche se originariamente seconde persone verbali  di indicativo o imperativo, non vengono più avvertite come tali.


Scusa Bearded, da dove veine fuori l'imperativo? 
Cioè:
- _Prova e riprova, vedrai che ci riesci anche tu.
- Leggi(lo) e rileggi(lo) anche dieci volte e non ci capisci niente lo stesso._
sono diversi da
- _Prova che ti riprova, alla fine ce l'ho fatta.
- Pensa che ti ripensa, ho trovato la soluzione._
Penso sarai d'accordo


----------



## MintSyrop

Ciao, scusate l'intromissione ma a me risulta che _pensa_ non sia seconda persona singolare dell'indicativo presente di _pensare_... al più terza. Ma se la terza fosse quella corretta allora non si spiega come per il verbo _bere_ la forma sia (come credo, liberissimi di correggermi) "bevi che ti ribevi", visto che alla terza del presente farebbe "beve". Secondo me è un imperativo, seconda persona singolare.


----------



## danieleferrari

MintSyrop said:


> Ciao, scusate l'intromissione ma a me risulta che _pensa_ non sia seconda persona singolare dell'indicativo presente di _pensare_... al più terza. Ma se la terza fosse quella corretta allora non si spiega come per il verbo _bere_ la forma sia (come credo, liberissimi di correggermi) "bevi che ti ribevi", visto che alla terza del presente farebbe "beve". Secondo me è un imperativo, seconda persona singolare.


Non ci avevo mai riflettuto prima, sinceramente. Concordo sul fatto che la desinenza sia più da imperativo che da indicativo, ma non mi sembra un imperativo in sé (tranne per la desinenza). Magari trattasi di forme ormai cristallizzate, come afferma @bearded.


----------



## lorenzos

@MintSyrop  Interessante la tua considerazione, non so rispondere


----------



## phiona

danieleferrari said:


> - Ripropongo il post cancellato, con alcune modifiche. Chiedo scusa -
> 
> A me non sembrano enunciati esortativi, perché comunque non si chiede a nessuno di fare, o no, qualcosa. L'imperativo si usa per dare ordini, imporre divieti o esortare qualcuno ad agire Treccani.
> 
> Va' al cinema! (Io dico a te di fare qualcosa)
> Mangia la pasta!
> Pensa di più!
> 
> Nel nostro caso, invece, mi sembra solo una forma colloquiale per raccontare quello che è successo (normalmente azione lunga, dando quindi molta enfasi a quanto avvenuto). Non lo considero imperativo, assolutamente no, ma indicativo presente. Aspettiamo altri commenti, comunque.
> 
> 
> 
> Mangia che ti rimangia...
> 
> Compra che ti ricompra...
> 
> Spendi che ti rispendi...
> 
> Salta che ti risalta...
> 
> *Pensa (io) che ti ripensa (io)*, mi è venuto in mente come si chiamava @Chuanru.



In nessuno di questi esempi userei "che ti", a me suona meglio 
Mangia e rimangia...
Compra e ricompra...
Spendi e rispendi...
Salta e risalta...
Non so a voi.


----------



## danieleferrari

phiona said:


> In nessuno di questi esempi userei "che ti", a me suona meglio
> Mangia e rimangia...
> Compra e ricompra...
> Spendi e rispendi...
> Salta e risalta...
> Non so a voi.


Nemmeno con 'pensare'? Grazie mille.


----------



## phiona

danieleferrari said:


> Nemmeno con 'pensare'? Grazie mille.


Non so perché, ma "pensa che ti ripensa" lo direi.
Forse perché si sente più spesso delle altre espressioni.


----------



## danieleferrari

Non ho le idee chiare in merito, purtroppo, e per questo mi limiterò a seguire i nuovi commenti. 🙃 

Secondo me, comunque, la struttura funziona solo con certi verbi (telici/atelici, durativi/stativi ecc...), mentre risulta forzata con altri.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> la struttura funziona solo con certi verbi...


----------



## Chuanru

Olaszinhok said:


> Per avermi risposto. Forse l'inglese ha qualche influenza... Complimenti per il tuo italiano, comunque.


Grazie per avermi corretto. E' vero è la colpa dell'inglese 😅


----------

